# BMW demographics study



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Posting this for my wife, since this is replacing her car:

335is Coupe
Female
43
First one
Don't know yet, impressions during test drives have been a 10.

My stats (since I had a lot in input into the decision, but I would have picked Arctic White/Black):

See above
Male
60
First one
See above


----------



## Belarus27 (Dec 1, 2010)

545i 
Male
22
2
8.5

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Bimmer App


----------



## MN525i (Aug 8, 2010)

525I
Male
20
2 (E34, E30)
9


----------



## dryicerx (Jun 30, 2010)

11' 335is Coupe
Male
23
1st
9


Interesting, I imagined more folks in their 20s than anything...


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

1985 635 csi
Female
28
2 (and a mini)
10 - based strictly on looks lol


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

X3 35i
Male
32
3
9


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

2002 530i
Male
24
2 (this, 1992 325i Euro-spec)
9

My fiancé 
2002 530i
Female
22
2 (this, euro-model 1992 325i)
9

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

2008 550i
Male
49 yrs old (until tomorrow )
1st BMW
10 (I've never had a car I love as much as this one; I actually look forward to driving to work in the morning!)

Keith


----------



## autojack (Jan 25, 2011)

Keith - +1


----------



## Belarus27 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yea not too many of us ( in 20s)
Very interesting


Sent from my GT-I9000 using Bimmer App


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

Belarus27 said:


> Yea not too many of us ( in 20s)
> Very interesting
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Bimmer App


I figured it'd be like that though. My fiancé and I got hooked on BMWs from when we lived in Germany. I still would trade my 530i and donate a kidney for a 540i wagon (only because the 530 wagon isn't here).

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## dbru899271 (Feb 9, 2010)

530i
Male
31
1st


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Beckster69 said:


> Ok let's try to see who really owns this car.
> 
> List the following
> 
> ...


Have you own? What mean this?


----------



## b|ake (May 16, 2010)

2011 535i
M
26
2nd (2008 328xi)
8.5


----------



## Beckster69 (Apr 9, 2008)

The stats are interesting. Wide range of age and mostly return buyers. As we know nothing is perfect, the numbers are pretty good.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

03 540iA
xy chromosome
45 (how did i get here?)
2nd, but not the last ('01 330i SP via ED)
9.5 (I sometimes wish for more power--supercharger anyone?)


----------



## fredderf4444 (Mar 9, 2009)

525xi 6MT
Male
37 years young
Ist BMW
8.75 so far so good


----------



## Monsignor (Oct 22, 2009)

95 525i
M
21
2nd (X3)
11

Sent from Joe's iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

135 M-sport 6mt.........335xi ZPP ZSP Steptronic
M...............................F
52..............................54
2nd............................1st
10+...........................11


----------



## DeaconG (Feb 18, 2011)

06 750Li
Male, Type 1, 1 ea
52
1st
8.5 (and improving)


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

'06 650i 6MT cab - 10
'04 M3 SMG - 10
'01 330Ci 5MT - 8

Male
43

7 BMWs so far


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

Model: E70 and E93

Male or female? Male

Age: 34

How many Bimmers have you owned? These are my first 

Rate your current Car in overall satisfaction? 10




Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## alandf (Dec 1, 2009)

528i
male
64
2
10


----------



## demas (Apr 17, 2007)

Model: E39 540 MSport

M

35

4 BMW`s, 1 MINI. here is how I rate them:

E39 540 = 7
E39 530 = 10
E39 525 = 7
E36 318 = 8
Mini Cooper = 7


----------



## yacob555 (May 18, 2008)

540i
Male
22
1st
9


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

535i
male
52
2nd
10


----------



## WendiD (Apr 21, 2011)

Z4 sDrive30i (On Order)
Female
38
4 - All Z4s - 2004 3.0i, 2006 3.0si, 2007 3.0si, sDrive30i - All MTs with Sport Pkg.
All 10's! (Why do you think I keep ordering?)


----------



## apekkle (Apr 21, 2011)

535xi
male
35
first
9


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

2005 M3
2011 328i Wagon

male
63

Total of 7 BMWs

M3: 9
328iT: 7.5


----------



## eqpablon (Dec 18, 2007)

Model: 2007 328i, 2011 328i

Male or female? Male

Age: 31

How many Bimmers have you owned? 2, purchased my first when I was 27

Rate your current Car in overall satisfaction? 10


----------



## tonedeft325is (Mar 3, 2011)

Model: 1995 325is

Male or female? Male

Age: 29

How many Bimmers have you owned? Three. '87 325, '89 325i, '95 325is

Rate your current Car in overall satisfaction? 10


----------



## jcjackson (Oct 14, 2014)

Model
Male or female?
Age
How many Bimmers have you own?
Rate your current Car in overall satisfaction? 1-10 (10 is highest)

325i
male
16
1
10


----------



## UnderEstimated (Jun 25, 2014)

Model: 2014 335i
Male or female: Male
Age: 28
How many Bimmers have you owned: 1 (Current)
Rate your current car in overall satisfaction: 7


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

2011 535xi Gran Turismo

Male

62

3 (2010 335xi traded in on a 2013 
335xi (with M package) both 
primarily driven by my missus but 
co-owned by me) 

9.5


Sent from BimmerApp mobile appo


----------



## KewlCar (Oct 15, 2014)

New member here!

2000 528i
Male
45
My first, but definitely not my last. Let's just say my collection contains 1 car at the moment!
9.5 (I subtracted 2990.5 points only because it's used)


----------



## BMW320ixdrive (Aug 29, 2014)

320i xdrive

Male

31

1st of hopefully many

10, bmw has always been my dream car


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Mfan225 (Dec 6, 2012)

e39 525iA

Male

20

First of many

10


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

